

Ask HN: What are some examples of great software specification? - clubhi

I'm hoping to get some good feedback from HN on some examples of excellent work on software design.
======
MaysonL
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Request_for_Comments>

------
eduardordm
Good start <http://jcp.org/en/jsr/overview>

------
adammichaelc
Best software spec is a polished mock.

